# World



## Bansha

I'm trying to gather all the ways to say "World" ... the only ones I know so far are globe, mondo (mundi), and terra? Any other additions - welcome


----------



## mataripis

1.)Tagalog: Daigdig     2.) Dumaget: Dayegdeg      Sometimes in Tagalog  "Sansinukob"  is also a world for Globe in poetic/biblical expressions.


----------



## tFighterPilot

Well, wiktionary is pretty useful for these kind of things. http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/world


----------



## LilianaB

Pasaulis --Lithuanian. The Earth -- Žemė, the Earthly globe -- Žemės rutylus


----------



## merquiades

Monde (French), Mundo (Spanish and Portuguese),  Món (Catalan) = World
Terre (French), Tierra (Spanish), Terra (Portuguese and Catalan) = Earth
Globe (French), Globo (Spanish and Portuguese), Globus (Catalan) = Globe


----------



## fdb

“Earth” (Latin terra, Greek ge) is the planet on which we live.
“World” (mundus, kosmos) originally and strictly means the whole universe, but in most languages it is used also to mean “earth”.
“Globe” (globus, sphairos) is any spherical object, but is used figuratively to mean the planet Earth.


----------



## apmoy70

Hi Bansha, 

In Greek:

*«Γη»* [ʝi] (fem.) --> _earth_ < Classical fem. noun *«γῆ» gê* --> _earth_ (with obscure etymology)
*«Κόσμος»* ['kozmos] (masc.) --> _world_ < Classical masc. noun *«κόσμος» kósmŏs* --> _order, ornament_ (with obscure etymology)
*«Οικουμένη»* [iku'meni] (fem.) --> _inhabited world_ < Classical fem. present participle *«οἰκουμένη» œkoum**é**nē* of v. *«οἰκέω/οἰκῶ» œkéō (uncontracted) / œkô (contracted)* --> _to live, reside_ (PIE *weik-, _clan_ cf. Skt. वेश (veza), _house_; Lat. vīcus, _village, quarter_)
*«Υφήλιος»* [i'fili.os] (fem.) --> _the whole world_ < Koine masc. adj. *«ὑφήλιος **(κόσμος)**» hŭpʰḗliŏs (kósmŏs)* --> lit. _the world under the sun_, metaph. _the whole world_ < compound, prefix, preposition and adverb *«ὑπὸ» hupò* --> _under, below_ (PIE *upo-, under) + masc. noun *«ἥλιος» hḗliŏs* --> _the sun_ (PIE *seh₂u-el- / *sh₂u-l-, _sun_, cf  Skt. स्वर् (svAr), _sun, sunlight_; Lat. sōl > It. sole, Fr. soleil, Sp. sol)
*«Υδρόγειος»* [i'ðroʝi.os] (fem.) --> _globe_ < Modern constructed adj. (1760) in order to render the Fr. _globe terrestre_: *«Ὑδρόγειος σφαῖρα»* [i'ðroʝi.os 'sfera] lit. _terrestrial sphere_; compound, combing form *«ὑδρο-» hudrŏ-* of Classical neut. noun *«ὕδωρ» húdōr* --> _water_ (PIE *wed-, _water_) + Classical fem. noun *«γῆ» gê* --> _earth_.


----------



## Grefsen

*Norwegian:

*World - *verden

*Earth-* jorden

*Globe -* jordklode*


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*
Värld, världen_ - world, the world
_Jord, jorden_ - earth, the earth
_Jordklot, jordklotet _- globe, the globe


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch, very much parallel with Swedish: 
- _*wereld*, -en
_- _*aarde*, -s
_- literary, old: *aardkloot *(but this _kloot _refers to ball, and has some connotation with male organs, so that...)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Rissian:
World - *мир */mir/ - homograph with the word мир (peace); *свет */sviet/ (also means "light") 
Earth-*Земля */zemlia/ (also means soil)
Globe -*шар */shar/ (any orb, sphere)


----------



## ThomasK

The link between 'lght' and 'world' and 'peace' is a common feature of all Slavic languages, I believe. Do you have an explanation for that?


----------



## rusita preciosa

ThomasK said:


> The link between 'lght' and 'world' and 'peace' is a common feature of all Slavic languages, I believe. Do you have an explanation for that?


I do not have a clear explanation, let's wait for more knowledgeable foreros. What I know is:

*world/light *– this is not just Slavic phenomenon: in French, for example, to be born = voir le jour (there was a thread on that)

*world/peace *– in modern Russian these are just homographs, they were spelled differently in pre-1918-reform Russian: *миръ* (peace) and* міръ *(world). I believe the etymology of these words is different.


----------



## ThomasK

As for world/ light: I am beginning to understand, but then we can use about the same expression : _op de wereld komen, het licht zien_. But then: we would not say the words mean the same. 

Do you only use them in that expression like that? I thought that was a real homonym. However, if it is only in that expression, I think it is not really...


----------



## rusita preciosa

ThomasK said:


> Do you only use them in that expression like that?


No, *свет *as "world" can be used in different contexts and expressions, I'd say it is slightly more colloquial then *мир*, but otherwise they mean the same.


----------



## ThomasK

But am I right when I think it has some figurative meaning, referring to life and existence, just the way as in 'voir le jour'?


----------



## rusita preciosa

I guess it does have figurative meaning, in Russian we do have expressions like "voir le jour":
*появиться на свет */poyavit'sia na svet/ - to be born (lit. to appear into the light/world)
*выйти в свет */vyiti v svet/ - speaking of a book or journal, to be issued, to be published (lit. to exit into the light/world) 
etc...

Actually, *свет* also means sociely, aristocracy, so *выйти в свет *(speaking of a person) means to go out (to a fancy affair) / to go to a ball / to be introduced to society (débutantes).


----------



## ThomasK

Then I think the word does not strictly have two meanings, but I must admit that I cannot judge. Thanks a lot though for the interesting information!


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:
World - svet

Croatian:
World - svijet

German:
World - Die Welt


----------



## LiseR

Latvian

*Pasaule (World), 

Zeme (Earth),

Zemeslode (Globe)*


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew:

 World: עולם [olam]

Earth: ארץ [aretz]   (planet earth: כדור הארץ  [kadur ha-arets] )
Globe: גלובוס  [globus]


----------



## ger4

In Estonian:
- maa = earth (general), land
- Maa = Earth (planet)
- ilm = weather
- maailm = world
- kera = ball, orb, ...
- maakera = globe


----------



## Gavril

Armenian_ աշխարհ_ (_ašxarh_) "world", from Persian _xšaθra_- "kingdom, realm"

Welsh _byd _"world" < _*gwitu_- < IE *_gwei_- "live" + nominalizing *-_tu_-.


----------

